# where is everyone finding all these intact men?



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

i have had about 30 sexual partners. different backgrounds, different social status, different ages, different parts of the country, different races, all circumcised. they were all american though. but im assuming some of the intact husbands/partners of woman posting here are american too. so what gives? why haven't i had just one intact man experience?


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

gotta go for the foreign exchange students and the older men (50+)


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't know, but everyone that's pro-circ seems to know all of them, and they all have "problems" and "wish they were circed".


----------



## Yippy! (Jan 2, 2007)

my dh is only intact because according to my MIL, she couldn't find a ride to the doctors to get it done, she still wishes he was circ'd! The other intact man I've dated was from Jamaica.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Irish guy for me...but BIL's are american and intact. Even in the bad times, there were a few smart parents who didnt do it


----------



## amanda w (Jan 6, 2006)

My mate is from the U.K., and that is why he is intact....like the phrase says.."Once intact, never going back", lol. Never the less, my son would be, no matter where is father is from, natural as the beautiful day he was born.







:


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
I don't know, but everyone that's pro-circ seems to know all of them, and they all have "problems" and "wish they were circed".

















and







:

I've wondered this, too. I mean, my bro's intact (and single... young college dude in north CA if you're interested,







) but I always liked the nerdy Jewish type, so I got what I asked for I guess! (I knew nothing about circ vs intact or penises of any kind before DH,







)


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

Mine were/are both European.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Wow, I've had less than 10 and 3 were intact! Philadelphia area.







1 local boy, 1 immigrant from Ukraine, 1 whose dad is British.

And they all seemed to be very happy w/ their status. (Dh is circ'd, unfortunately, btw.)


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

My dh is Korean, and all of my previous intact partners were hispanic. (I grew up in Miami)


----------



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DocsNemesis* 
Even in the bad times, there were a few smart parents who didnt do it









And that's why i love my mama!

I have two younger bros who are 20 and 16 now. They are intact and were bf and birthed in a birth center with a midwife. My mom was pretty crazy back then, at least everyone thought she was. But i'm glad i had that as my experience growing up, it made me who i am!


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

My dad was born in Germany in '45, so he wasn't circ'd. They immigrated to Canada in '51. After marrying, my parents moved to the U.S. When my brother was born, my dad said it wasn't necessary and my mom didn't care either way, so my brother is intact. So it's just normal for our family. My mom was born in Canada, and my brother was born in the U.S. So he's not an immigrant himself (brother) and intact.

My dh's paternal adoptive grandfather is also intact b/c he was born in Spain in the 1920s or 30s.

I thought it was kind of TMI while I was pg, but now I'm glad my mom mentioned my dad and brother were intact. No pressure, no arguments, just "they're not circ'd and it's not necessary."

Julia
dd 9mos


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

DH's mother was fairly into natural parenting so she didn't circ. She stopped vaxing after DH's older sister had a reaction, so DH has never been vaxed either.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

My partner is intact. He's Canadian and although he was born in a hospital in '60, he's a Christian Scientist so his parents don't believe in non-emergency medical interventions. All the other men I've had sex with- about 10 total- were cut, including my ex-husband.


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Yup, just cross the 49th parallel and you can scoop them up right on the streets







They are the ones with a bit of a swagger that really like to charm the women--you can spot them a mile away.
Baybee (in Canada)


----------



## MonicaS (Oct 27, 2002)

Forgive my blunt words if you are sensitive...

Have you seen them all flaccid? Maybe some were not cut, but your didn't know since they look pretty much the same erect? My DH(circd) is the only one of my partners that I have really seen flaccid. I knew my long-term BF in HS was intact b/c he told me. He was REALLY shy about me seeing it when it wasn't "at attention." His parents immigrated here from Europe.

I honestly couldn't say if any of my other partners were definitely cut or not. It wasn't on my radar back then.


----------



## moppity (Aug 15, 2005)

My DH is intact, his Dad was and his parents didn't see the point in circing him (they're English btw).


----------



## Intuition (Sep 15, 2004)

I've never seen a circed penis, though I've only had three partners. I'm in Canada.


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveChild421* 
gotta go for the foreign exchange students and the older men (50+)









Actually, as an older woman, I can vouch for the fact that the vast majority of American men between 50 and 60 (I'm 51) are circumcised.







You would have to date someone born before World War II to find an intact male, and even then, there's a 30%-40% chance that he'll be circ'ed.







RIC started with the Baby Boom generation.









No, I haven't had sex with them all,







but all but one of my lovers have been circ'ed.


----------



## 2crazykids (Jun 19, 2005)

I was informed by my SIL's that the reason my DH is intact was b/c his father, my FIL, is intact. My FIL was born in the 30's, just before the circ craze got so widespread, and had my DH later in life according to the times. He was born here in '70.

Back then before it got so mainstream I think most people felt that circing was for the Jewish sacrement.

So, finally a case where "looking like dad" actually worked out for the best!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonicaS* 
Forgive my blunt words if you are sensitive...

Have you seen them all flaccid? Maybe some were not cut, but your didn't know since they look pretty much the same erect? My DH(circd) is the only one of my partners that I have really seen flaccid.

I have seen a difference when erect. The big scar on the shaft is a give away for me


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

For me, it's very obvious even when erect if they're cut or not. Cut men have no extra skin, keritinization, and scar tissue. Intact men have lots of extra skin that's obvious when moving the skin back and forth (trying not to be TOO explicit here), you can usually see a fold behind the glans where the inner foreskin ends, the glans is darker and smooth, there's no scar (with the Gomco especially there's a very obvious scar), and they have a frenulum.

FYI, I have never been with an intact man, but now that I'm single, maybe I'll get the chance. I've only met two men (that I know of) that were intact. I'm sure I've met more, but these were the only ones with which the concept was discussed. One is Puerto Rican and the other is Peruvian. Gotta love the Hispanic guys!


----------



## My_Three_Sons (Nov 4, 2006)

My dh is French Catholic (from Quebec) and intact, born in the 60's. He had some birthing trauma, so I wonder if perhaps his parents put it off, then decided not to do it, or if it never came up in the first place. His mother has passed away and I don't feel like asking his father, but I will admit to being curious.

Out of all my other lovers (not that many, actually) only one other fellow was intact. I was highly embarrassed when the topic came up one night, and I said, "oh but you're circumcized..." and he said no he wasn't! Yikes, I guess b/c so many guys are circ'd I just made an assumption!

Tricia


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

my friends import them. one married an indian guy, another an irish guy.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

I've never had an intact partner, either.

My dad was intact (he's deceased now). He would be 65 this year. Although he was born in Hawaii, his parents were from Japan.

My boys' grandfather on their dad's side is intact, and so are his brothers. They are only in their 50s, but their parents were immigrants from Eastern Europe. Their great-grandpa told me once that a circed penis "looks like hell."










Unfortunately, since my ex-H was born in the midwestern U.S. in the 1970s, to very mainstream parents, he is cut. He's the only male in his immediate family who's cut, as both our boys are intact.


----------



## Greeneyes0506 (Aug 31, 2006)

My one and only intact experience was with someone who came over from China. DH's best friend is from Trinidad and he's intact also. I've never met an intact American.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

My partner is intact , born in the mid 70s , and Canadian. He was adopted.... His older brother that is adopted as well, and is older, is circumcised. My partner who was adopted at two weeks old , is not! It was just left that little bit longer, and the angel of a doctor said that it was no longer considered nessisary! Ahead of his time!


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

I've had 2 intact partners. The first on ewas my "first love". We were 14 when we lost our virginity to eachother. His mom was a total hippie...went to Woodstock and all that jazz. She didn't believe in circumcision.
The other partner I had that was intact was Mexican. He was born and raised in America, but his parents were straight from Mexico...barely spoke any english. They don't circ in Mexico.
Now, a couple other of my partners were questionable. I only ever saw them erect....and most of the time (in my experience), an intact erect penis looks circ'd. Otherwise.......al of my other partners, including DH are circ'd.


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

My dh was lucky enough to be born to hippie parents who were traveling through Europe during the pregnancy. This was in the 60s.

I found out after Ds was born that my maternal grandfather and my uncle (mother's brother), FIL and Dh's grandfather were all intact as well. And that had I been a boy my mother would have left me intact despite that I was born in the 70s in the midwest. Somehow we all got lucky.


----------



## BamaDude (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greeneyes0506* 
I've never met an intact American.

You probably have and just didn't realize it. They _are_ out there.

Aside from the swagger that Baybee mentioned







:, I can only think of one other possible outward sign of intactness: Too much cologne.

I don't know if it's that intact guys produce more pheromones and the slightest drop of applied scent takes on a life of it's own or what, but a similar discussion amongst myself and a few of my friends yielded this as a fairly accurate indicator of intactness in American males.

I wasn't entirely sold on the idea, but I had to admit that I could think of a few examples that fit the theory.


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BamaDude* 
You probably have and just didn't realize it. They _are_ out there.

Aside from the swagger that Baybee mentioned







:, I can only think of one other possible outward sign of intactness: *Too much cologne.*

I don't know if it's that intact guys produce more pheromones and the slightest drop of applied scent takes on a life of it's own or what, but a similar discussion amongst myself and a few of my friends yielded this as a fairly accurate indicator of intactness in American males.

I wasn't entirely sold on the idea, but I had to admit that I could think of a few examples that fit the theory.










!!!!!
YES!

When pregnant, and speaking of circ - one of my good friends was the first to inform me that it was completely unnecessary - and that his parents did not do such to him.

He is well known for being a very colognedsoaked man.

He's American, born in the 70's. Hippy mom, breastfed until him and his brother were 3-4 (







!) and birthed in a birthing center.


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

Find a big hard core catholic community









The catholic church does not advocate RIC, and you may find more intact guys in religous families.

My dad was born in 1950 and my little brother in 92 and they are both intact.

My mom was also on the edge of mainstream - exBF, LLL leader, natural/alt med, ect which helped


----------



## candipooh (Jun 22, 2004)

Mexico







Well I found him in Utah but he was born in Mexico.


----------



## MonicaS (Oct 27, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
I have seen a difference when erect. The big scar on the shaft is a give away for me









What I'm saying is that if you aren't/weren't looking for it, you may not realize the man was intact. If you remember seeing a big scar, then you can be pretty confident they were circd. I cannot say I remember seeing or not seeing a scar on my partners b/c it wasn't on my radar at the time. I'm sure I'm not the only one. Sure, I can probably pick out the difference from a mile away _now_.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Hmm...this makes me wonder about my uncle (by marriage). His mom is very mexican (born and raised, though she does speak english quite well!) and his dad is white, but she, um, wears the pants in the family so I dunno. The only reason I think of it is that my cousin had said that my bumper sticker (foreskins are not a birth defect) was going to start a big arguement between my dh and uncle. Well, it never happened, but when I mentioned what my cousin said my aunt said "no, it wont start an arguement, but sometimes being circ'd is cleaner for a man." I have to wonder if maybe he got circ'd as an adult or something....cause I really doubt his mama would have gotten him circ'd. Maybe I will ask one day, lol. Oh yeah, and ds's bio dad is mexican too, so it wouldnt surprise me if he was intact, but I really dont know. Although he didnt say anything about ds's penis when he saw it, so it seems like he might have thought it was the norm or something.

I have always said that the reason parents circ their newborns is cause they are afraid that their son will make the wrong decision-ie, stay intact-because they like being whole and then it might make their daddy's feel bad







: I seriously hope that my girls end up with intact guys (yay Finland!!) so that they dont have to get through the thick skull of some machismo american.


----------



## teeny_bean (Jul 27, 2006)

My husband's parents grew up attending a small church which eschewed the use of doctors, hospitals, surgery, and modern medicine in general, among other things. At some point they left that particular group and began attending a more moderate church, but they still birthed three out of their four kids at home (the last was in a birthing center, with midwives attending), and didn't circ any of the boys. I guess it was a combo of their religious beliefs and the fact that they simply didn't see any point in circing.

It just wasn't something that was done in their circle.


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

My dh is British, so that's why he's intact.

My Dad is also intact - he was born in Kansas during the war. I've always wondered why he got lucky, but someone mentioned Catholic families? They aren't Catholic, but I know he was born in a Catholic hospital - my grandmother tells horror stories about it. She laboured on her back in a room by herself with no support, etc. other than a Catholic nun coming in every once in awhile to tell her to buck up!

Sounds like a not very nice experience, but there was no medicalization of birth, so perhaps that's why there was also no circ? Just a thought...


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Two intact partners, one Greek-Aussie, one from Iowa.







'How you gonna keep 'em down on the farm'...?


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

None of the guys in DH's family are cut. FIL was also born before the whole circ craze in a catholic family here in the states.
I've got a brother in law whose newly single and the prowl if you're interested!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
I have seen a difference when erect. The big scar on the shaft is a give away for me









That, and there is anatomy missing! The frenulum, the bit where the foreskin wraps around the front of the shaft from where it attaches to the frenulum, the fact that the skin is very loose and mobile, the ridged band.... the dark color of the glans. How can you NOT know? However, my intact partner just told me a few days ago that out of two dozen or so partners over the years, I'm the only one to have said anything about it. Then again, I don't know how many of them were not Canadian- except two that I know of.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
That, and there is anatomy missing! The frenulum, the bit where the foreskin wraps around the front of the shaft from where it attaches to the frenulum, the fact that the skin is very loose and mobile, the ridged band.... the dark color of the glans. How can you NOT know? However, my intact partner just told me a few days ago that out of two dozen or so partners over the years, I'm the only one to have said anything about it. Then again, I don't know how many of them were not Canadian- except two that I know of.

One of the two intact partners I had, looked circed when erect. I never would've known had I not seen him flacid. It's not always that obvious unless you are looking for it.


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

I met my ex (my son's father) from the internet MIRC in the channel called # purplespottedflyingmonkeys he was born in Poland lived there for 6 yrs he has a twin brother(fraternal) and a brother who's 10 yrs older than him They had lived in Ohio and Michigan through their school years.

My ex is still living in So. California the burbank, glendale, North Hollywood area. He's still intact and I'm assuming his nephew is intact too because his SIL is mexican. Plus my ex was born in 67.

My uncle's who were born in late 40's and early 50's were circ'ed my cousin who were born in the 70's were all circ'ed . So were the cousins born in the 80's as circ'ed. My brother was born in early 80's.

Too bad none of my 'family had kids born in the 60 except for my son's dad side.

Anyways , I do wonder if my son is the only intact boy on his momma side of family but if so then it shows I do not buckled under society pressure .
I do wonder of one of my cousin husband who is pretty older and was born proably before the 40's or early 40's because she got to watch my mom growing up & she got to see me grow up she was school mates with my grandma.


----------



## laprettygurl (Dec 22, 2004)

Canada









Dan is intact (born in 1980) For all you single ladies, he's got a twin brother.









I assume my Dad is too (English) but really, I don't need to know.


----------



## ~Kira~ (Sep 16, 2004)

DH is Chinese, born & raised in Hong Kong. They don't practice RIC there. He was HORRIFIED to find out that it is practiced here.

- Kira


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whateverdidiwants* 
My dh is Korean, and all of my previous intact partners were hispanic. (I grew up in Miami)

FIL is Korean and MIL is white. She convinced him to circ my dh.







: Alas, I will never find out what's its like... unless I can convince DH to restore







:


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

Paddington - FWIW, my dh was homebirthed in a little shack in Pusan, not born in the US.


----------



## box_of_rain (Mar 16, 2006)

Well, apparently something went right in the 70's in Vermont. 5 of my previous partners were intact - 4 were born in VT in the late 70's. One was born in San Diego in the mid-70's (his dad is African - I'm not sure if that makes a difference?).

My little bro (born in VT in '88) is also intact - Go Mom!!!


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witchbaby* 
my friends import them. one married an indian guy, another an irish guy.































: This is what I did. Most Indian guys are intact.


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

I've had 3 guys that were intact. 2 were English, and one was American. The American one had Spanish parents so they didn't cut him or his brothers. He talked about kind of wanting to get cut and I told him exactly why he shouldn't







he's still intact with NOOOOOOO plans on getting cut.


----------



## mommietime (Nov 23, 2006)

I've only found one intact, and I married him immediately!!!!








Gotta get an import. The cute accents are a bonus too. You can just get a Canadian, they're pretty easy to come by.

I don't want too be too crude, but I will say....after comparing, the original design just functions better. I consider my son's uncut status a gift to my future daughter in law.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

It's just total luck that I got an intact partner. He's American, he's my age (born in 1975). He was born in a small conservative town. But luckily, he had a grandmother who was a nurse but who had a mind of her own. Very opinionated. She said, "Don't do it. There's no reason to." YAY!!!!!


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

Sometimes, when a guy is hard it is hard to tell if he is intact or not, did you see them soft, or in light?


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

My intact guys were, first a guy from Mexico (he would sneak up across the boarder to go party or I would go down to his place in Mexico), then an American guy who was almost circed but his mom, a nurse, at the last minute freaked and took him from the doctor (Yah!!), and the third was a guy from Holland here doing research for part of his medical degree. I can only think of 3 intacts I have been with. Like someone said, once you've had intact, you don't go back. But unfortunately DH is circed. It feels like so different I have explained it to people like it's a third gender.


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

I have had one intact partner (I use that term loosely...we only ever fooled around...never DTD) and it it was obvious to me when I was with him that he was intact (more skin than usual for example). Well, and he told me









He is American born to European immigrants (Yugoslavian) parents, born in the early 70s soon after they came here.

Is it totally wrong that I am perpetually tempted to ask him to give a me a roll, just so I know what it is like?







:







NO, I never would...but the prospect of never having that experience is a little depressing (being married to a circ'ed man and all).


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whateverdidiwants* 
Paddington - FWIW, my dh was homebirthed in a little shack in Pusan, not born in the US.

My DH was born in Long Beach, CA... yeah, My MIL is a nurse and fell for the release of info at that time at the hospitals.







I think that's why my FIL just let her do it and didn't fight it. He was born in Korea so I don't think they have long conversations about the purpose of the foreskin (which I am soo having with my sons







) so he just figured it was no big deal







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *box_of_rain* 
Well, apparently something went right in the 70's in Vermont. 5 of my previous partners were intact - 4 were born in VT in the late 70's. One was born in San Diego in the mid-70's (his dad is African - I'm not sure if that makes a difference?).

My little bro (born in VT in '88) is also intact - Go Mom!!!









My brothers were left intact too.







I love that my mother even though she was only 18 found out that it hurts and isn't necessary. Of course, this might have been helped by my father being intact







: (My family is African American--I don't know the rates of AA circ in California though....)


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Lol, I think it is b/c my DH was born in another country. He came to the US when he was in 2nd grade. HOWEVER, his brother IS circ'd. My stupid mil tricked my bil into getting circ'd. She lied and told him they were going somewhere else, when he was jr high aged. Can you imagine??? He doesn't get along with his mom and I always tell my DH it is b/c he still resents her for doing this horrible thing to him. Ironically, my nephew is circ'd, but I am sure mil had some influence, she threw a fit when she found out I was not circ'ing my kids. She wanted to get my DH circ'd too, but when he saw his brother come home holding his crotch and crying, he said he refused to go anywhere with his parents, so they weren't able to trick him into doing it. My mil did it, b/c she thought it was the new trend (she's very vain and shallow, appearance and material wealth is EVERYTHING. Nice. She from south korea. I have no clue what the circ rate is there, probably higher now than before though, since they often like to follow western trends. Both of my brothers are not circ'd (I asked my mom), b/c my dad (a ped), didn't think it was necessary and we were all born in the US (but my parents are from taiwan, where I know for a fact the BF rate is even worse than the US, so I also wonder what the circ rate is there now).


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
I don't know, but everyone that's pro-circ seems to know all of them, and they all have "problems" and "wish they were circed".









Lol, soooo true! Everyone that is pro-circ always seems to, "know" someone who ended up having, "hygiene" problems. My DH just shakes his head, he thinks that if they have, "hygiene" problems, that it wouldn't matter even if they WERE circ'd, since they obviously are just too gross to wash themselves correctly to begin with. He thinks those guys are the ones that just blame it on their foreskin instead of their poor habits. When ppl tell me their, "horror" stories, I always tell them about the stories I have heard as a nurse from patients who had botched circs. It shuts them up pretty fast.


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

South Koreans all have their kids circumcised as some kind of rite of passage to adulthood when they're teenagers, it's a left over from the US occupation in the Korean war, apparently before then it wasn't done at all. The rate of infant circ is very low, but about 90% of the adult men are done when they hit their teens. She was probably just following her custom when she did it to your bil.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

go to Russia







! There are alot of hot men out there and I bet you won't find a single circ'd one! So don't even bother to bring a lubricant with you, you won't be needing it







.


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daisyuk* 
South Koreans all have their kids circumcised as some kind of rite of passage to adulthood when they're teenagers, it's a left over from the US occupation in the Korean war, apparently before then it wasn't done at all. The rate of infant circ is very low, but about 90% of the adult men are done when they hit their teens. She was probably just following her custom when she did it to your bil.

I don't think that's accurate. When my dh was there this summer he went to a spa with his male relatives (the kind where everyone gets naked) and said that every man he saw at the spa was intact. I think it's done in late childhood sometimes, but it's not any kind of rite of passage ritual, just screwed up American values being perpetuated across the globe.


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

http://www.cirp.org/library/cultural/pang1/

Ok, I got the rite of passage bit wrong, it's stupid doctors not knowing what they're doing and following a non-existant fashion again.


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

According to that link, the average age of circ is 12, and that's only been in the last 20 years. Most adult men are not cut. It's done becuase of medical ignorance and American imperialism, not a cultural rite of passage like is done in Africa.


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whateverdidiwants* 
According to that link, the average age of circ is 12, and that's only been in the last 20 years. Most adult men are not cut. It's done becuase of medical ignorance and American imperialism, not a cultural rite of passage like is done in Africa.

Whatever...90% of high school kids are done, and the rate is running over 100% of births. How much higher do you want it to be?


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

I'd like it to be 0, of course. I just think you're misrepresenting the culture and making it sound like this is something that's done in order to "become a man", and that most grown men are cut, when it's not true. Only men who are in their 20's or younger are likely to be cut. Anyone older than that is most likely intact. What's so hard to understand about that?


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Nevermind, I see that the, "rite of passage" thing is bunk.


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

Well, I'm not going to get into this and post any more, I'm remembering why I stopped.

I normally include men who are in their 20s as "adults". Sorry, won't be making that mistake again.

Have a nice life, and good luck with your real life campaigning.


----------



## Liquidskies (Dec 11, 2005)

***


----------



## stever_45723 (Feb 21, 2006)

The Sotuh Korea circumcision phenomenon has been developing for the past 50 years or so. In the 80's and parts of the 90's there were a great many years when the circumcision rate was well over 100% of the birth rate. Circs in SK are usually done at ages 8-14, though some are done earlier. By the time they graduate from high school the circumcision rate is well over 90%. THe years when the circ rate was over 100% of the birth rate represent numbers of adult who were choosing to get circumcised. Yes, there are a great many older men who aren't circumcised, but a great many adults have also gotten circumcised, so the overall rate there is quite high, and among guys under 30 it is nearly universal.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

I found dh right down the road from where I grew up. His mother says she never really looked into the issue. She just had an incredible upwelling of protectiveness when they came to take dh for his circumcision and told them not to hurt her baby.

For which I say THANK YOU to MIL.


----------



## maliceinwonderland (Apr 17, 2005)

Out of the four partners I've had, only one is cut (my SO)..ages 23-26 range.

Two of my brothers aren't cut, 28 and 34, and none of my nephews are (the oldest is 20, youngest is 4). I was actually surprised, because my family is the bottlefeeding/spanking/doctors know everything/pro vax type, and as it turns out my oldest sister is VERY opposed to circing..I never thought we'd agree on anything regarding parenting!


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Canada. It's totally normal for men in their 30s and early 40s to be intact, unless they are Jewish.


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Mine? Venezuela & Argentina...

(no, NOT at the same time)


----------



## ~Kira~ (Sep 16, 2004)

Re: the Korean circumcision practices:

http://www.cirp.org/library/cultural/pang1/

http://www.cirp.org/library/cultural/kim1/

- Kira


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

My ex's family is a VERY interesting case.

They're an African-American family in a small Louisiana town full of White people. They have 9 kids! 5 boys, 4 girls. My ex is 7 of nine kids. Their father is intact. They left the first 2 intact (born early-'70s). Then there's the next brother, cut (around 26). Then him (born '83) who's cut and finally his youngest brother (19 now) who's cut.

I wish HE had been left intact, but he says he's very happy w/ his (cut) status!


----------



## 4stgal (Oct 21, 2006)

My dh is intact. He is from NC and was born in the late 60s. He once told me that it was because his mom didnt have the money to get him circ. When we found out we were having a son, he wanted him circ cause he said he always wanted to be. I thought it was more about a social class issue with dh. He also said he wanted ds to be circ cause he would last longer in bed.

After researching circ, i told dh there was no way in the world i'd let someone cut up my new baby. Dh said ok. That was the end of that. I think there are men out there who arent circ for one reason or another.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

my lover is full-blooded American and fully intact.







so ... chances are you'll eventually, er, :: cough :: ... _come_ ... across one.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

I met my intact dh in middle school







I met my first bf - also intact - in elementary school. I dated both in high school. They were both only children of older parents (both dh's parents were in their 40s and ex-bf's father was in his mid-40s). Both their fathers were circumcised and I think because the fathers were older the mothers realised that some of the problems could stem from circumcision and also I think they both knew they would only have one child and so they researched the heck out of circumcision. That's what I think, at least. My MIL passed away 10 days after we married so I'll probably never know why dh was left intact. I'm very glad he was though!

Both ex-bf and dh were born and raised in the US as were all four of their parents.

love and peace.


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

My husband is American, and intact.

None of the men in his family are circumsized, because his grandparents are from Germany and it's just not done there. When his dad (my FIL) was born in the US, his mother (my GMIL) was given forms to sign after the birth. She asked what they were, and the doctors told her to just sign them. She said no, and again asked what they were. Then it was explained to her that they were circumcision consent forms. She asked what circumcision was. They told her, and she said they'd do that to her son over her dead body. Her sons are intact, and her son's sons are intact, just as any male children we might have will be.

My brothers are all circed, because my parents didn't know any different.


----------



## ~Yola (Sep 2, 2006)

My Dh (38) his brother (33) and his half-brother (27, and single!) are all intact.

When my MIL was pregnant her female Doctor asked if she intended to circ if she had a boy. When MIL replied that she hadn't thought of it and didn't realize she had a choice her Doc said "Oh it's totally up to you if it's done or not, but in my opinion it is completely unessesary and quite traumatic for the baby" !!!!!!! This same Doctor later lost her license for 20 years for prescribing an hearbal poultice instead of antibiotics for an infection.

My Dh and his siblings are also unvaxed, bf past age three and HS'd. I love my IL's!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frenchie* 
The other partner I had that was intact was Mexican. He was born and raised in America, but his parents were straight from Mexico...barely spoke any english. They don't circ in Mexico.

My ex-h must have been the exception to the rule. I had never seen the result of a circumcision before I met him. I mentioned the scar before because that was what shocked me most. The lack of everything else and next to no moveable skin is so obvious I didn't mention it. (don't jump on me here, I know it's bad and I'm not downplaying it. I always seem to appear not hard line enough here when in fact any bit of something missing is horrific to me)

I have no experience of routine circumcision and don't even think of it as something to discuss IRL becuase it is a non-issue here and it shocks me if someone I know turns out to be circumcised. I wonder how on earth that could have happened to them here and how awful it is.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4stgal*
He also said he wanted ds to be circ cause he would last longer in bed.

My intact parter can last as long as I want him to.


----------



## Shirelle (May 22, 2006)

Go for those who's parents are immigrants







Or who's parents were poor.....my dh and my brother are both uncirc'd....in Texas, no less!


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

My x-boyfriend of 5 years was born in Venezuela and moved to the US when he was 7. They don't practice mgm there. I guess I was lucky to meet him in a Midwestern sea of mutilated American boys.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4stgal* 
My dh is intact. He is from NC and was born in the late 60s. He once told me that it was because his mom didnt have the money to get him circ. When we found out we were having a son, he wanted him circ cause he said he always wanted to be. I thought it was more about a social class issue with dh. He also said he wanted ds to be circ cause he would last longer in bed.

After researching circ, i told dh there was no way in the world i'd let someone cut up my new baby. Dh said ok. That was the end of that. I think there are men out there who arent circ for one reason or another.


*ahem* HE'S intact and unhappy about it and wants to carve up HIS son? I'd say to him: "If you're THAT unhappy w/ your penis, get yourself circumcised, and we're giving the SAME option to son (s)!"

Besides... (((I'M))) an intact male and actually have a form of 'stage fright' when it comes to... uh, "finishing" in front of my partner or having him attempt it to completion, so there goes THAT theory!


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shirelle* 
Go for those who's parents are immigrants







Or who's parents were poor.....my dh and my brother are both uncirc'd....in Texas, no less!

Also, go for those with hippie parents. Those of us who were reading Mothering back in the late 70's and 80's, our intact sons are grown now.


----------



## shimmerMom (Nov 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Intuition* 
I've never seen a circed penis, though I've only had three partners. I'm in Canada.

Same for me


----------



## Avocado (Oct 4, 2005)

My 18 year old bro is intact- which surprised me when my mom told me (in case DD was a DS) because she did not BF (she says she did for a few weeks but I think she just feels guilty and is fibbing) due to being misinformed/uneducated about it and told it was "just as good"... Anyways, she really impressed me with that and said "why would I let them cut my son?". My parents are pretty main stream and I'm surprised my dad even let her decide not to circ but she said he didn't even care.


----------



## mamamillet (May 21, 2004)

Found my first recently,







, 25 yo from west virginia of all places!


----------

